# Fishing tourny for good cause



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I just wanted to let everyone know, There will be a fishing tournament on behalf of youth cancer research November 18th. At the bottom of this message I will post a link to where you can upload a registration if you are interested. ALL PROCEDES WILL GO TO CANCER RESEARCH. All rules and regulations are posted on the registration form. It is also my goal to have someting to give to every youth under 12 that fishes the tourny. 

Also anyone interested in donating to the prize kitty please let me know. We have a Tax ID so you can claim it on your taxes as a deductable. We currently have prizez from: Big Dons, Tattoo, RM Smith, AOK Tackle, Aquaskinz, and more to come. I am working on somthing special as the grand prize.

http://brianmullaney.com/KJS_registration.pdf


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Here is a link to the full page

http://brianmullaney.com/kevinsnyder2006.htm

By the way for those who don't know who I am I am Kevins brother. We lost him last year on Oct. 21 at only 9 yrs old.

Steve Gilmartin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*This a good cause*

This a good cause. I personally have made donations through auctions for this. We all need to get together here and help out. Anything you can do would be a great help. I would be glad and honored to help out. Gilly check your pm's.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Dogg thanks.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Doggie, how far from your place is this function? May try and swing another road trip, if not too far out of the way.

You doing it?

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Gonna have to miss this one*

Unfortunatley I have to work nightshift so I won't be able to go. BUT.....I will make uo for it in other ways. I believe its about a good 45mins to an hour away from me.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just got word we will have a custom All-Star plugging rod in the mix of prizes.


----------

